# ag tractors with front 3 point



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

does anyone have snow pushers on front 3 points of ag tractors

how many hp, what size pusher, how much counterweight etc


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your better off just to buy or make a harness, it's much cheaper and stronger then a front 3-point hitch, unless you want to run a front mount snowblower.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

what is the reason to run them this way instead of on a loader Price?

would a harness be something i could put on/ take off a rented tractor


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;578753 said:


> what is the reason to run them this way instead of on a loader Price?
> 
> would a harness be something i could put on/ take off a rented tractor


We only need so many loaders and harness's are around 4k and a loader is 14k. Yes the harness attaches to your weight bracket bolt holes on the front and then attaches to you rear draw bar. On and off in 15 min.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.horstwelding.com/snowblades.php


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Just ordered a Horst 8' blade with their Euro-Carrier front bracket for my Deere 5525 Cab Tractor.

thanks for the suggestions and directions JD-Dave

Saved money over a loader, didn't really need a loader on this unit, loaders obstruct view and access to tractor, blades don't float well, you can possibly spring a loader frame on a hard hit plus I thinki it looks better and has better overall functionality.

Should be here in October.

Plow hard!

Dave 

ps. will post pictures soon as its installed.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;580435 said:


> Just ordered a Horst 8' blade with their Euro-Carrier front bracket for my Deere 5525 Cab Tractor.
> 
> thanks for the suggestions and directions JD-Dave
> 
> ...


I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Rocketman (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi JD Dave,

I need to speak to you and wanted to send you a PM. 

I am new to this site and would like you to PM me, so I can respond.

I don't seem to be able to send PM's yet?

Thanks!


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

A three point hitch on the front is likely NOT going to take the abuse of a plow. A loader would only be slightly better, although the loader does offer some additional uses. Some applications will require the push point run all the way back to the drawbar (the strongest point to load). When we put plows on the front of ag tractors, we either make the mounts, or adapt the existing slides. It really doesn't take that much, stronger and cheaper than the front 3 points.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's a photo for you...

have yet to use it...very rugged...no sprung loader arms.

Raises really high too! should be able to stack snow at least 6'

Dave

check out some photos here....http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70941


----------

